# New beds



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We got some new beds from Etsy . As soon as I opened the box and threw them down, the dogs all jumped on them! 
They're made of fleece and are washable and can go in the dryer. I'm hoping that Dewey won't chew these. He has fleece blankets and doesn't bother them, so I've got my fingers crossed. 
There is a bright orange one on it's way. She shipped it separately and it didn't arrive with the other three. 
I guess the orange one will be Dewey's since the other three have claimed theirs.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like they all love their new beds.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! They look very cozy!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow I love those. Please don't share where you bought it, I may suffer an intervention if I get another dog bed, specially because they don't use it very often.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

How cute love the beds. Is that Violet in the fish and Hardy in the frog? Laurel looks so sweet in her pink bed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dominic said:


> Wow I love those. Please don't share where you bought it, I may suffer an intervention if I get another dog bed, specially because they don't use it very often.




https://www.etsy.com/people/LuLuBel...d=1085233024&x_eaid=2c07cc628a&link_clicked=1

I couldn't resist.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! That is so dear how they all took to the new beds right away! So cute!

I love the beds ...they really look comfy and cozy. And, you have the perfect little fluff models to prove it!

I also love that the beds are washable and can go in the dryer.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Spoiled for sure:wub: gee those beds look so comfy. So how many beds do the babies have?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb ... what size bed did you buy? Small or large?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> https://www.etsy.com/people/LuLuBel...d=1085233024&x_eaid=2c07cc628a&link_clicked=1
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't resist.



Now that was mean! I am not clicking on it. Nope. No way. Maybe later


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:wub2::wub2::wub2::wub2:That is so sweet....


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I just realized that having a 4th dog joining the family on April, 20th I may NEED a new bed. Not that I've bought two beds last week... Those are just so cozy.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Deb ... what size bed did you buy? Small or large?


Marie I bought the large size. They were only $20.00 a piece .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Marie I bought the large size. They were only $20.00 a piece .


Thank you, Deb. :tender:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Esty is a great site! I love that it gives talented artsy people a channel to sell "homemade" things. They look adorable and comfy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Marie I bought the large size. They were only $20.00 a piece .


I just bought one for Snowball! It's your fault. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow $20 is so reasonable for a large bed and they look so comfy.. Oh boy more beds...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

So cute, I want to get some to help raise money for our shelter...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

They obviously love them at first sight! So cute


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

They all look so cute and comfy, now I want one.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

These are so cute Deborah!! But I have to admit, you are an ENABLER!!:chili::aktion033:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Love love love them! Adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey's orange bed came today! He's not tried to chew it yet!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Dewey's orange bed came today! He's not tried to chew it yet!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I LOVE these! I will order these when the kids trash the ones they have!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh...very comfy indeed! They look like a bunch of couch potatoes~so cute! I can't even imagine the thought of all the beds you have throughout your house. I keep trying to condense but for some reason, the opposite is happening, haha!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks as though Dewey has so far taking a liking to his new bed and perhaps this one will stay intact. Certainly looks very compfy to me!!


----------

